# cant find CGI-BIN directory



## Willing2learn (Nov 23, 2007)

im trynna create a auction site 
and i have script for it but i cant locate my cgi-bin

is there anyway i can create a new one or locate it somewhere on my computer.

i really need help


----------



## b72077 (Nov 25, 2007)

You might try to create cgi-bin dir in the home directory only. Doubt it will work though. Probably restricted dir name. But email the server company and they will set that up, as long as you are paying for cgi support, which you probably are. (usually included free). I would suggest that you learn coldfusion scripts. Otherwise you might want to learn php scripts. Cold fusion = newer, easier, pricier. PHP = older, intermediate to hard, cheaper to free. CGI = old school, hard to harder, free. Depends on how much you know, how old you are, and what you want to dig into. If you are 40 years old and up, go cgi. If you are young and smart then you could go right to active x, visual basic, asp, and other things. Have fun!


----------

